# Going to Lake Powell



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are headed to Lake Powell for the 4th. We plan on driving down on the 3rd and going about half way or there abouts and camping out the night before to check out some new sights.

I have never been to Bullfrog before or on the road through Hanksville for that matter. Does anybody have any good suggestions on a neat place for 4 families to stop and check out some new sights. We were thinking about Goblin but I wanted to pick your brain.

Any spots on the lake that are a must see?

Fishing tips at Powell?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have an afternoon/evening to spend in the area, take a few hours and drive up on the Henry. If you want to see a bunch of bucks hanging out in the open, head to Bull Creek Pass in the late afternoon. Bring your binocs. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I see that another person now has the Henries bug. LOL

He isn't wrong though. But becareful you might just spend your whole trip up on the mountain.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Also there are some slot canyons down below the split in the road for Hite and Bullfrog.


----------

